# Best Tackle Shops in Wilmington - Carolina Beach - Kure Beach - Fort Fisher Area?



## Bucknut71 (May 18, 2013)

Leaving tomorrow for our week on the coast. Staying at Kure Beach for the first time.

I've dug around online for locations of the local shops, but would appreciate any recommendations from folks who frequent the area.

Searching on here, I've seen consistently good recs for Seaview for bait (specifically shrimp) and good recs for tackle for The Trading Post and Island Tackle. Reviews seem mixed for B&B.

Is this the best list, or are there other places to check out? Who's going to provide the best advice for a relative newbie to the area?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome, and have a great time at Kure Beach. I'm going to skip the bait vs tackle shops. I catch my own or get from seafood markets. As far as favorite tackle shops go - it is mostly a friendship thing with me. I live at Middle Sound and have known Tex since before he opened his shop. Tex Tackle, prices in line with catalogs. Have had him order reels and rods over the years. Carolina Beach, Dennis is an old friend and I shop there; Island Tackle. If I fish Ft Fisher, I have to stop and see Red at Trading Post. And he has free air. I would suggest any of these. Have a gerat trip - best - glenn


----------



## OnTheFly (May 1, 2010)

Island Tackle in CB. I've been dealing with them for close to 30 years. If he doesn't have it it probably doesn't exist. Tight Lines!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Second what Glenn Shivar says.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tex's in Wilmington is the best in the area. Island tackle has everything you could ever need but their prices are outrageous. Kure pier actually has good prices and for basic stuff the Walmart at monkey junction has most everything you need. As far as bait goes I normaly shop at black burn seafood by the docks in Carolina beach.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

Glenn is spot on.. tex,s is a long way from Kure.. Island tackle is the place for everything.. we also have a LITTLE wal mart [ behind the abc store in CB]. called Maxway...it has alot of things you will need , CHEAP. tackle, rods/reels beach stuff. t shirts etc. good luck, spend a morning on the kure pier


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

B and B in Carolina Beach. Not Wilmington but just south of there. Good luck.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Roses on cb rd has a lot to offer on the way in.


----------

